

Tinderoid – Tinder on Steroids (mass liker) – FREE on iOS - theiosappman

A new Free App has hit the Apple App Store this week which proves to make everyone&#x27;s dating life a lot easier.<p>Meet Tinderoid - Tinder on Steroids.<p>Tinderoid works with the Tinder App to bring many much sought after features that are currently lacking in the official Tinder App.<p>They include the ability to view ALL of your results at the same time on one screen. Followed by the best part, you can &quot;Like&quot; them all with one tap! No more mass swiping needed.<p>For the pickier people, you can also select only certain profiles and use the &quot;Like Selected&quot; button.<p>The app description says it is free for a limited time; so grab it while you can!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tiny.cc&#x2F;tinderoid<p>Happy Hooking Up!
======
B-n-c
Clickable: [http://www.tiny.cc/tinderoid](http://www.tiny.cc/tinderoid)

------
opless
sounds like a great idea for yet another unknown entity to siphon more of your
data off.

tinder already wants to be able to post on my timeline.

and there's an increasing amount of catfish/spam accounts on there now :(

~~~
theiosappman
Tinderoid captures none of your data. There is nothing to worry about!

Www.tiny.cc/tinderoid

